# use of pollen/solids on the bottom of melted wax



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

I have been melting my wax, pressing it through a mesh and letting it harden in a bucket. 
Under the wax there is a lot of pollen/gunk solids.
Can it be used for feeding it back tot he bees mixed with other essential oils or yeast?
I am foundation less and treatment free - so far but would consider using the leftovers during the winter.

Thank you for your time, 

Dávid


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

maybe just me, but I wouldn't.... that "stuff" has been cooked and who knows what all is in there (ground up hive beetles, dirt from 10million little feet)....just scrape the gunk off to make your wax look nice and use the gunk for making firestarters or some non food type product - I usually just toss it. 

Sky


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I think a lot of it is propolis, fatbeeman has a video on it. I scrape most of it off and toss it into compost bin.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I wipe it out with paper towels and then use it as firestarter. If you have a fireplace, wood stove, or campfire, it's great for that.


----------

